# Want to Scale your ambulance in 1:87? Call me ^_^



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello again!

This is my hobby, recreate the ambulance of my dept in 1:87 scale!

Am I crazy?  . . . I think yes...

www.187mania.tk

B)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

that is so cool!!B)  what do you charge including shipping and handling?^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Hello again!
> 
> This is my hobby, recreate the ambulance of my dept in 1:87 scale!
> 
> ...


Naw, no worse then me.  I give all of the training and "live" ambulances nicknames!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> that is so cool!!B)  what do you charge including shipping and handling?^_^



LOL

I don't do it for money ^_^

Anyway if you have some photos of une Ford E450 i can try to paint it for you


----------



## SwissEMT (Feb 13, 2007)

woahhhh!!!! 

That's really neat man!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Hedar said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't do it for money ^_^
> 
> Anyway if you have some photos of une Ford E450 i can try to paint it for you



I think you are my new best friend!!^_^  ^_^


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 14, 2007)

That is the coolest thing ever!  I'm definitely going to send you some photos of my station's unit, and even though you're not doing it for money, I'll be more than happy to give you something for your time.

I found a pretty good translation service online, but I don't quite understand part of the process.  Can you please explain this step?  Why do you cut it apart that way?




Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Hedar (Feb 14, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> That is the coolest thing ever!  I'm definitely going to send you some photos of my station's unit, and even though you're not doing it for money, I'll be more than happy to give you something for your time.
> 
> I found a pretty good translation service online, but I don't quite understand part of the process.  Can you please explain this step?  Why do you cut it apart that way?
> 
> ...



Sure ^_^

I'm trying to realize a "short pass" Sprinter, but the only model found is a "long pass" Sprinter. . .

Long-pass is 7,4 cm, after the CUT is 5,8 cm 









see the difference?  

Is not easy work on a model big as a pencil rubber


----------



## Hedar (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a note...


If you can't imagin the real dimension of my models. . .


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

I need to send you some photos of one of my girls, do I sent it via the internet or do I send it to you via mail?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

I refer to my ambulances as "the girls"  Now my boss thinks i'm crazy! (In a good way! :blush:


----------



## Hedar (Feb 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I refer to my ambulances as "the girls"  Now my boss thinks i'm crazy! (In a good way! :blush:



Yeah I understand  

I have no problem to give you my contacts...

MSN: manueljbaces@hotmail.com

Email: bobo81@libero.it

 

Today i'm home coz I have fever :sad: , if you want to add me to MSN contact list i'll accept at soon ^_^


and. . . . . . .



TATAAAAA ! ! !




This is the Ford E450 i find... Ready to be repainted... B)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry you are feeling bad, I hope it is not the flu!  Here is my e-mail address,

abschiff_ahc_ems@yahoo.com
Feel better soon!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey folks!  I know I am a goof when it comes to computers but two things.  First, how do I sent pictures via the Internet, and second, If I only want to quote a sentence, not the entire paragraph, how do I do that?  Thanks for the help in advance!  ^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Hedar!  how are you feeling today?  Any better?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey folks!  I know I am a goof when it comes to computers but two things.  First, how do I sent pictures via the Internet,



Save the picture(s) on your computer.  Open your email rpgram and write your email message.  Then attach the pictures.  (Most email programs have a picture of a paper clip or a button that says "attach."  Click it and then select the picture that you want to send.)  Alternatively, you can upload them for free to a service such as ImageShack.us and just send a link to the picture.  (ImageShack will give you the link)




Airwaygoddess said:


> and second, If I only want to quote a sentence, not the entire paragraph, how do I do that?  Thanks for the help in advance!  ^_^



I assume that you are asking how to quote part of a paragraph here on EMTLife?  If so, hit the quote button below the post you wish to quote and delete the text that you do not want.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 15, 2007)

Hedar said:


> TATAAAAA ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeeeet!  My unit is a E450!  I'll send you pics today or tomorrow.  Thanks so much and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you FF-EMT Sam!!  I swear now I have to get the hang of pictures!  Had anymore wild shifts lately?  I am just still banging my head against the wall for grant writing.  Have you ever seen or heard about a Patient trainer called a "MediMan"?  My boss, "bless his heart"  would love to have one of those things but are you ready for the price tag......drum roll and smelling salts please.............. 60 thousand dollars!!!  that loud thud you just heard was me once again picking myself off the floor


----------



## Hedar (Feb 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hi Hedar!  how are you feeling today?  Any better?



I feel much better now, tnx ^_^

Even I'm already at home ( I love sanitary insurrance B)  )


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Thank you FF-EMT Sam!!  I swear now I have to get the hang of pictures!  Had anymore wild shifts lately?  I am just still banging my head against the wall for grant writing.  Have you ever seen or heard about a Patient trainer called a "MediMan"?  My boss, "bless his heart"  would love to have one of those things but are you ready for the price tag......drum roll and smelling salts please.............. 60 thousand dollars!!!  that loud thud you just heard was me once again picking myself off the floor



:excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl:   *Sixty WHAT?!?!?!?!* :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: 

We have a rescue captain in my area who wants...brace yourself...a helicopter.  Never mind that we need one only about once a month and there's already one less than 15 minutes away....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Sam!  Let's teach the "MEDIMAN" to fly the chopper and...... wash the rigs!!!    I'll just pick myself off the floor again..... And I thought my boss was dreaming....BLESS THEIR HEARTS!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a nice Spaceship to sell... Ful-optional... You have only to change the lights, I lost 2 of them during last hyperspace jump


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey Sam!  Let's teach the "MEDIMAN" to fly the chopper and...... wash the rigs!!!    I'll just pick myself off the floor again..... And I thought my boss was dreaming....BLESS THEIR HEARTS!





Hedar said:


> I have a nice Spaceship to sell... Ful-optional... You have only to change the lights, I lost 2 of them during last hyperspace jump



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ouch...Medic down...laughing too hard...Priority one...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you guyes thing we could get Mediman to make the beer runs also!!     No !  Mediman lost the spaceship at the last Star Trek Convention!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Mediman lost the spaceship at the last Star Trek Convention!!



Darn it!  Not _again_...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Morning Sam!!^_^


----------



## Silverado94 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey my names Josh i'm going to send you a email here in a few minutes.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Josh!!  can your believe an ALS trainning manikin that can cost 60 thousand dollers!!   Oh dear, I fell on the floor again from shock!!


----------



## Silverado94 (Feb 16, 2007)

For that much i want it to get up get me some coffee cover my shift and change my oil and it should have a 2 way conversation with me when i'm bored. LOL


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't you think it should also do all of the chores too!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

For that price it should also pick me up off the floor!!!!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> can your believe an ALS trainning manikin that can cost 60 thousand dollers!!



I propose myself as ALS manikin for 60 dollars/day ! 
(shipment costs from Italy exluded)


*HEDAR! THE NEW FRONTIER OF ALS MANIKIN!*
:excl:   *TRY IT NEXT SATURDAY IN YOUR FD!*   :excl:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Hedar!!  I don't think it's going to work, too many big needles!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

You sound like you are feeling better!^_^ 


*HEDAR! THE NEW FRONTIER OF ALS MANIKIN!*
:excl:   *TRY IT NEXT SATURDAY IN YOUR FD!*   :excl: 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> You sound like you are feeling better!^_^




Yes! 3 days jailed at home... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now i'm ok!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

I like your "smile faces"  I wish I could do that!  What time is it now over there?  It is 1:00p.m. here


----------



## Silverado94 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Hedar did ya get my email i sent you.  Whats the temperature over there? Right now its 16 Degrees Farenhiet over here in North Dakota and snowing alot.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

Silverado94 said:


> Hey Hedar did ya get my email i sent you.  Whats the temperature over there? Right now its 16 Degrees Farenhiet over here in North Dakota and snowing alot.



Now i check for it!

Here is 10:32 PM and there are 55 °F  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The smile faces? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Private forum propriety


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

you are funny!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

Can I sak you a question?


How old are you all? ^_^ 

PS: No mails arrived :sad:    bobo81@libero.it


----------



## Silverado94 (Feb 16, 2007)

There i tryed it again hopefully it worked this time. Ha ha 

oh forgot to Add i'm 19 Y/O i know not very old but i make it work.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 16, 2007)

Silverado94 said:


> There i tryed it again hopefully it worked this time. Ha ha
> 
> oh forgot to Add i'm 19 Y/O i know not very old but i make it work.



arrived!

I'll start paint my model tomorrow! 

B)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 17, 2007)

How old are you all? ^_^ 

PS: No mails arrived :sad:    bobo81@libero.it [/QUOTE]

I was born on March 12, 1965, I guess that would make me the geriatric EMT of the bunch!^_^  How old are you?


----------



## Hedar (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm young! (i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I was born on 15 Jul 1981.... 

I'm a Red Cross rescuer since Jen 2000

You feel the geriatric EMT of the bunch? 
I'm probably the psycopatic EMT of the bounch!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 17, 2007)

Hedar said:


> I'm young! (i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was 16 when you were born! ^_^ ah the 80's the music, the memories, the..... oh hell I'm having a geriatric brain fart!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 17, 2007)

Hedar said:


> I'm young! (i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to be a little crazy, it keeps people on their toes!!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 18, 2007)

Born in '65 and you say that's geriatric?  I better check myself for a pulse!  I got ten years on ya!  

Generally when asked my age my standard answer is..."Old enough to know bettter but young enough not to let that stop me"


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi BossyCow!!  I guess it would not be sooooo bad if when I get up in the morning and I sound like a box of rice crispies!!! snap, crackle, and pop!!


----------

